# CAAD7 seatpost & Fr Derailleur size?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I just picked up a used CAAD7 frame/fork/HS/Si crank combo. I am waiting for it to arrive and want to get it on the road asap. I need to know seatpost and derailleur size so I will have all my parts together when it arrives later this week.

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

27.2 seatpost, 31.6 FD clamp.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*Thanks, thats all I need ...*

to finish the bike.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

I was watching that frame on eBay. Nice score with the SI cranks.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*That's what threw it over the top for me ...*



hmai18 said:


> I was watching that frame on eBay. Nice score with the SI cranks.


I figured frame, fork, headset, plus the Si Hollowgram cranks were a pretty fair deal for the sellers buy-it-now price. Plus I liked the paint job!! An added plus has been a very fair seller who actually refunded me cash back into my paypal account for overpayment of the actual shipping charges.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I just picked up a Caad7 also off of Ebay, about a month ago - pristine condition. 

Been riding a steel frame and a carbon fiber, so I was expecting a harsh ride - not at all, at least on the 50-60 mile rides. Perhaps it's because of the size 60cm, but I am very happy with it.

I bought it primarily to use as a crit bike, but I am sure it will get much more use than that.

Good luck with yours and happy riding.

Chris


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

JBF said:


> I figured frame, fork, headset, plus the Si Hollowgram cranks were a pretty fair deal for the sellers buy-it-now price. Plus I liked the paint job!! An added plus has been a very fair seller who actually refunded me cash back into my paypal account for overpayment of the actual shipping charges.


 I hope you didnt pay any more than $350 to $400 for that. You can get a brand new Caad9 for $500 if your local shop gives you the frame-trade-in price. *Also DONT, I repeat DONT clamp aluminum tubes in a bike stand!!*


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*found this frame on ebay earlier this year*

built this up this spring after getting a promotion. it's faster than i am, but the FSA wheels are giving me fits.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*Thanks for the tip ...*



toyota said:


> I hope you didnt pay any more than $350 to $400 for that. You can get a brand new Caad9 for $500 if your local shop gives you the frame-trade-in price. *Also DONT, I repeat DONT clamp aluminum tubes in a bike stand!!*


Thanks for the advice on not clamping the tubes. I know these things are like beer cans but I had not concidered that. I don't have access to the $500 deal you mentioned, but I did pay in your price range which I think is a great deal since it includes the crank/BB. 

I'm just another old man on a bike (my only "racing" was triathalons in the 1980's). This frame is going to replace a '98 Merlin Extralight (temporarilly). I just want to try something different. The stable of frames now includes aluminum, ti and steel (a '96 GT Edge, 853 steel, team bike built by Tom Nobilette). I have enough parts floating around to keep 2 bikes on the road, but usually only one is ready to ride and the other is semi-permanently installed on the indoor trainer.


----------

